# R15 and where I've been!



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Been a crazy month for me thus my presence on PT has been a bit scarce. Had my first day off today in 4 weeks and managed to get a few things done around the house including putting new brakes on my car. I'll see my 4 year old daughter for the first time in a month on Thursday and I saw my wife for the first time in 3 weeks last Monday. I spent the past 2 full weeks at different youth camps; speaking at one in Wisconsin and with our own students at our camp in Nebraska last week. The weekends between included chair setup and takedown for the concerts at our rodeo series The Greeley Stampede. Our group was in charge of setting up and tearing down 3000 chairs before and after the concerts. If you really can burn the candle at both ends, I've been doing exactly that.

SOME MORE exciting news along with getting reunited with my daughter, is the homecoming of my brand new Remington R15. I got my ergo grip and matching OD green magpul pmags in a couple weeks ago from botachtactical.com and got my Burris P.E.P.R. forward AR mount from ebay in the mail waiting for me this past week. We'll be flying into St. Louis to pick up Ruthi on Thursday, then driving back via Oklahoma (I'm in a wedding there on Saturday). As soon as I get some time probably on Sunday afternoon I'll try to get some pics up. By that time I should have the mount, the scope, the grip, the bipod and everything all setup.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Hey good for you and congrats as well !! Sounds to me like you have some bussiness to take care...two females to be exact !!! Love em and show em that you missed them that is a long absenance.

Where in Wisconsin were you ? I was in Oshkosh for the last five days and just got home myself.

Good luck on building up your firearms !


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

NO WAY! I was in Waupaca which is just a little Northwest of OshKosh I think. Went past OK on the way up and then back to the airport in Milwaukee when I flew out.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Well I will be back there again next year. There were 20 of us mostly teens at a four day Christian fest mainly geared for teens. But I enjoyed it as well very well known speakers and bands.

There is however a lake very close that holds some excellent walleye/perch fishing so next year I will be taking my boat. Slipping away for a morning or two.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I did wonder where you were. I figured you were out talking to the elk.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Oh...do we have an elk wisperer among us ?


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

On a call said:


> Oh...do we have an elk wisperer among us ?


Soon enough I'll be out doing that, but not right now! Planning to start scouting this month. Have a buddy up near Craig, CO guiding for the year. Don't think I'll be able to get in there for archery as it's draw only and their leftovers are scarce but the 3rd rifle season is looking pretty good.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Ebbs can just drive up to them, it's called the "dillweed maneuver" they just stand there.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Perhaps he is just invisiable to them...seems like some people are just way.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

I sure noticed your absence ebbsy. I was wondering if I missed another Doogie post from Chris.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

I've been up for something like 40 hours straight because of my ridiculous schedule and traveling but I couldn't go to bed tonight without getting the new R15 out of the box and getting her leveled and set up. I replaced the stock grip with an Ergo grip in OD green and just to be cute I ordered a couple of 20 round PMAGs from botachtactical.com when they were having their magpul sale a couple months ago and they match PERFECT as you'll see in the pics.

I also didn't seem to have the drastic camo differences Chris had with his R15 and Coyote scope. I was able to find my Burris PEPR "as new" on ebay as they were out of stock literally everywhere else online. It went backorder on midway 2x and swfa.com 1x before I finally bailed on those orders and hunted this single one down on ebay. VERY impressed at the practicality and setup of the PEPR already.

Anyway, here's the link to the pics. I laid prone and extended the bipod out entirely and sat without it and it's extremely comfy, though I'm not sure at this point whether or not I'll leave it. Okay, I need sleep AND to stop blabbing which you were already thinking. Looking forward to input...

Remington R15 Setup


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Very nice setup ebbsy! Who needs to sleep when you have a new toy like that to play with?


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Well be carefull not to get sick...been there with that schedule b4 and remember what is was like...after doing it for a few weeks...I felt like I just about died.

I like your set up also. it was close to what I wanted to build. .243 ?

What scope ? and what are your cross hairs like ?

I have the same biopod...looks like a harris. Picked up a mono pod last winter...ever think of trying one ?

What I would really like to hear about it is what your long range accuracy is like. Think you could hold groups out at 500 yards ?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I think we've all wondered where you have been at, Glad to hear you're ok and doing well. Nice setup ebbs I look forward to the range report. I agree with OAC on the schedule. Is the crazyness over ?


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Thanks for the kind words, fellas. Yes, the craziness is pretty much over for a while. Back to my regularly scheduled life after 6 weeks of extended exhaustion.

To answer a few questions, OAC, it's a .223 Remington, so pretty much a standard AR dressed up in a hunting outfit. It's the 22" fluted barrel model same as Chris Miller's. As I said in the pics I replaced the stock grip with that Ergo and I can barely wait to get it to the range, this week it should happen. It actually feels like with the rear part of the grip being thicker around the webbing of your thumb and index finger that it lengthens the LOP a little bit and causes the trigger to feel shorter and even a bit lighter. Which is good for me, I tend to "over grip" skinny pistol grips and have trouble with bringing the trigger straight back which causes some rotation on the gun. Primarily handguns though, not rifles.

The scope is the Nikon Coyote Special, here's what the reticle looks like:










It takes some getting used to at the range, but I tried some snap shooting and target acquisition back in MO shooting with Dad (tc4me) last month and it is surprisingly natural. The yardage focus on the scope is on the left side too, so you can use your off hand to do it and it's by the windage and elevation adjustments which to me feels much easier than reaching to the bell of the scope and rotating the yardage focus.

I couldn't speak on the accuracy beyond 100 yards just yet but with a solid rest or prone with a bipod I don't think it's crazy to think that with light or no wind you could keep it in a pie plate sized target out to 500 yards. That's pure speculation at this point, but I've had good luck with these in the past and have experienced softball sized groups to 300 and 400 yards the size of a softball. Which spells a dead yote, BUT I rarely hunt and don't know that I would ever have the chance to take a dog at that distance. Quite a poke.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Nice setup ebbs looks good


----------



## wvcoyote (Mar 14, 2010)

Nice rig there ebbs, like the grip, always been a hogue fan myself gonna have to give the ergo grip a try on my next build.


----------



## wvcoyote (Mar 14, 2010)

Might one small suggestion, enhanced trigger guard,that will make it easier to use agloved finger in the winter.I hear it gets really cold in the winter there.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

wvcoyote said:


> Might one small suggestion, enhanced trigger guard,that will make it easier to use agloved finger in the winter.I hear it gets really cold in the winter there.


Agreed. I'm thinking the Magpul MOE variation. Is that what you had in mind? They're not expensive at all and it's a quick add-on. Not an immediate need but I'll do it this fall and get a review in on it.


----------



## wvcoyote (Mar 14, 2010)

yep, that's what I was thinkiing too.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Just keep a punch or pen handy and unhinge the trigger guard when you're shooting with gloved hands. That's why it's attached on one side with a pivot detent spring.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yes.... x2 Chris !

Been there and used it on my AR.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Chris Miller said:


> Just keep a punch or pen handy and unhinge the trigger guard when you're shooting with gloved hands. That's why it's attached on one side with a pivot detent spring.


FORGET IT! Too much to carry already and one more thing that small isn't gonna do. I need the system in place BEFORE I head out.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

ebbs said:


> FORGET IT! Too much to carry already and one more thing that small isn't gonna do. I need the system in place BEFORE I head out.


K, so open up the trigger guard BEFORE you head out.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Chris Miller said:


> K, so open up the trigger guard BEFORE you head out.


BUT.... Then I wouldn't have an excuse for another add on for my rifle. Where's the fun in that? It's all about new toys man! As long as they're Dave Ramsey approved


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

ebbs said:


> BUT.... Then I wouldn't have an excuse for another add on for my rifle. Where's the fun in that? It's all about new toys man! As long as they're Dave Ramsey approved


I need to talk to THAT Dave Ramsey. My guy yells at me a lot.


----------

